# Having two Uber accounts?



## DenverRose (Jul 3, 2017)

I am wanting to make another Uber account to put some money sometimes. How do I make another Uber account for this?


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

I don't think it can be done without repeating the entire 'Uber hiring process' to include using a different vehicle, email address, cell phone and social security number.


----------



## G Trip (Jun 20, 2017)

I don't know how you can make a second account although if there is a will, there's probably a way. Keep asking and you'll probably get your answer.

Based on your other posts, I think I understand why you might be asking this. I support your desire to stash away some money for a little "get-away".

Maybe you can also drive for Lyft, and use that money to fund a different bank account that nobody but you need to know about?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

DenverRose said:


> I am wanting to make another Uber account to put some money sometimes. How do I make another Uber account for this?


Why would you need two Uber accounts?


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Just open another checking account in your name only, and set that up as the deposit account. Then transfer any amount you choose weekly to the account your overlord sees, to keep up appearances. Put a note on the transfer "UBER weekly deposit" Keep the rest in your second account, and then ditch that abuser.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Why would you need two Uber accounts?


Based on her other posts on this board, my guess is so that she doesn't have to worry about her boyfriend demanding accountability on the whole stash. Undoubtedly he requests to see her earning page often so that he can track her and control her. There must be some redeeming quality about that guy for her to be with him, but he sounds like a nightmare to me.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

And stop showing him your earnings page. It's really none of his business.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

You can make two accounts just using a separate email address. I have a second account I use for UberEats only because the car on it does not qualify for passengers.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

You could make a second account to work a different region


----------

